# JD 826 (1979 H098xxx) Refresh



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I recently moved my old 826 thrower from OH to my new house in PA. The machine has not run in MANY years (gasoline drained). I am planning to rebuild the carburetor and get it running again. The engine is a model HM80.

Does anyone have a PDF of the Tecumseh Carburetor manual 695907 that I can download. I searched the forum and found a link to the PDF but it is not downloadable. Also did an interweb search but need to "register" to download.

Also, anyone have carburetor cross reference numbers from John Deere to Tecumseh?

Without looking at the carburetor, I am guessing it is a brass float and that is it okay. However if not okay, the replacement float is plastic/nylon. Any reason not to upgrade to the newer float? BTW, I use ethanol free gasoline.

Once running I will change the oil, check belts, etc.

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You can access the engine parts through the engine itself by using the engine number, which is usually located on the top of the cowl, many times under the electric starter if so equipped, or on a side plate.

On my JD 826 , the carb # is 632334A, a new carb is like 15.00 w/free shipping on Amazon.

I would change oil with a Full Synthetic 5W30 before running it.

All my gas gets treated.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hope these help.

Nothing wrong with a brass float as long as it doesn't allow fuel into it. Shake it, you shouldn't here any sloshing.









John Deere 826 Snowblower Manual.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Ziggy - thanks for the carb PDF Already have PDFs of the OM, PC, and TM. I will check the float after I disassemble the carb.

Order some parts then find time to work on the puppy.



Oneacer said:


> You can access the engine parts through the engine itself by using the engine number, which is usually located on the top of the cowl, many times under the electric starter if so equipped, or on a side plate.
> 
> On my JD 826 , the carb # is 632334A, a new carb is like 15.00 w/free shipping on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Previously documented the machine/engine info. Thinking the carb is a "knock off" for $15. I prefer OE. Treat all my ethanol free gas with Stabil 360.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I ordered a Tecumseh carburetor rebuild kit (631978) from fleabay. Also considering an ultrasonic cleaner (discussed in other posts - can use it for other projects). Not sure how soon I will get around to rebuilding the carb. I may put fresh gasoline in it and see if it runs. No rush on this machine since I have a newer Ariens that I use on the farm (across the road from the new house). Currently busy moving "stuff" into the new house garage.


----------

